# While we await our arrival in Spain, tell us what you love about Spain!



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

My wife and I could not be more excited awaiting our arrival to our apt. in Bembibre. We are scouring the internet (not much on our area) and can barely sleep and are feeling like kids in anticipation. I've ordered books on N. Spain that I will pick up in the EEUU during our tranist there.

Please tell us what you love/hate about living in Spain. 

Music/food/culture/jokes/etc...videos pictures, stories...whatever you want to share...

Thanks in advance from me and Mrs. Folklore


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm in Southern Spain so me it has to be the weather! well the summer weather anyway. the winters are not great!! I also like the feeling of space, the open views, the little narrow streets and whitewash buildings, the crickets chirruping and compared to the UK, people seem less tense and miserable!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The "old fashioned" values - for example family comes first, so shops still close on Sunday. 

The big sky and wide open spaces. I hate crowds.

The fact that you can still buy fresh food that hasn´t been mucked about with, grown locally, CHEAPER than the processed and packaged stuff which has been shipped halfway round the world.

FC Barcelona - made me realise why soccer is called The Beautiful Game.

The absence of age-ism: old ladies are treated with respect, and aren´t self-consicous about squeezing into their flamenco dresses and partying all night along with their granddaughters at the feria.

The wonderful colours of the spring flowers in the natural park which stretches for fifty miles beyond my house.

And I haven´t even mentioned the weather!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

....... yes the colours. The colours of the flowers, the sky, the mountains, the buildings, the decor - all bright and vibrant. Its like someone has turned the contrast button up!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

As long as you are not moving to Catalunya I reckon you will be okay. If you are, then be warned, the Catalan people are a very self opinionated race who reckon they are something special when they are not. Racism here is rampant, the police and judiciary are corrupt and inept.
One evening when my son was alone in the house he had occasion to call the police as 3 men were trying to break into our house with him inside. They said he was to call them back when the intruders had done something. When he asked them like what? They replied, 'use your imagination'. They also told him they would come and shoot our dogs if they bit any of the intruders. 
Luckily the dogs scared them off without biting any of them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Alcalaina, thank you!

Big skies rock. 

I love that the shops are closed on Sunday.
Concerning the fresh food, this is welcome news as we have a fruit/veggie vendors pushing carts here in our neighborhood and the thought of going back to canned food would be difficult for us.

I haven't picked a futbol team yet, I will see how the friends and family swing in Bembibre before I decide. That being said my kids all played the game in the eeuu and watching SA futbol here has turned me off on their game. As I write Medellin's National are swarming around my barrio thick as flies. There is finally a police presence and unfortunatley a military one as well. The locals think they need the miliary but Colombia like the eeuu it's unconstituional for the military to police their people. Hope it is the same in spain and the rest of the world as well.

I was brought up to use Mr and Mrs. as appropriate, here Don or Dona as well. Respecting one's elders is a society I appreciate.

As for weather...I live in the city of eternal spring...I know you all coming into Spring there and we plan on hitting all the festivals those that have winter celebrate in spring/summer/fall...




Alcalaina said:


> The "old fashioned" values - for example family comes first, so shops still close on Sunday.
> 
> The big sky and wide open spaces. I hate crowds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you, your short description of contrast excites us. 



jojo said:


> ....... yes the colours. The colours of the flowers, the sky, the mountains, the buildings, the decor - all bright and vibrant. Its like someone has turned the contrast button up!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

JoCatalunya said:


> As long as you are not moving to Catalunya I reckon you will be okay. If you are, then be warned, the Catalan people are a very self opinionated race who reckon they are something special when they are not. Racism here is rampant, the police and judiciary are corrupt and inept.
> One evening when my son was alone in the house he had occasion to call the police as 3 men were trying to break into our house with him inside. They said he was to call them back when the intruders had done something. When he asked them like what? They replied, 'use your imagination'. They also told him they would come and shoot our dogs if they bit any of the intruders.
> Luckily the dogs scared them off without biting any of them.


jajajajaja...that's loco...but no we are in Bembibre...with lots of family and friends....it's only like 10k people. I again will be the only ****** in the barrio so my bubble will remain in tact. Remember I'm coming from Medellin, Colomiba...our reputation here proceeds me...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

folklore said:


> jajajajaja...that's loco...but no we are in Bembibre...with lots of family and friends....it's only like 10k people. I again will be the only ****** in the barrio so my bubble will remain in tact. Remember I'm coming from Medellin, Colomiba...our reputation here proceeds me...


Just something a little off topic, and we can continue by pm rather than mess this thread up, have you travelled in South America? Do you have experience of the airlines and places to go as a tourist?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

PM sent..

------------------------------------------------------------
After two years in Medellin I long for some different local foods...what can I expect in Spain and speicifically Nothern Spain? I understand they are expert at smoked pork which is something lacking here.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

folklore said:


> PM sent..
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> After two years in Medellin I long for some different local foods...what can I expect in Spain and speicifically Nothern Spain? I understand they are expert at smoked pork which is something lacking here.


You have plenty of treats in store then! 

Pig meat has always been popular in Spain and every part of the pig us used, right down to the ears. The famous _jamón serrano_ is air-dried, rather than smoked I think (?) as are the _embutidos_ (sausages) like _chorizo _and _morcilla_ - they come in all shapes and sizes.

Fish and shellfish are consumed with gusto all over the country, and the Northern coasts are famous for the quality of their seafood.

Good cheeses do exist, but are harder to find. Supermarkets tend to stock tasteless imported rubbery stuff, but there are more and more good artisan suppliers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> You have plenty of treats in store then!
> 
> Pig meat has always been popular in Spain and every part of the pig us used, right down to the ears. The famous _jamón serrano_ is air-dried, rather than smoked I think (?) as are the _embutidos_ (sausages) like _chorizo _and _morcilla_ - they come in all shapes and sizes.
> 
> ...


The food change will be a welcome! We have a small goat farm here as goat cheese/milk was imported from (you guessed it) Spain. It was a sorry little expensive thing and that is what motivated us to buy a gew goats. That and it was boring at the farm and we did not want to compete with the 'real' farmers.

I'd think there would be an assortment of goat cheese but I am somewhat surprised and have to ask. How about the cheddars? My friend (a uker) and I found local cheddar in 2k packs and have resolved that this is the best we can do here.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've yet to find Spanish cheese that I like!! My OH brings back cheddar, blue cheese etc from the UK for us, or I buy it in Mercadona, but its expensive there!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

jojo said:


> I've yet to find Spanish cheese that I like!! My OH brings back cheddar, blue cheese etc from the UK for us, or I buy it in Mercadona, but its expensive there!
> 
> Jo xxx


we have found making cheese here...and now apparently there...to be the only way around the situation...even bringing it back from eeuu visits became depressing as it would disappear and it just made our local cheese seem fake. Like you we can buy it at the high end markets but most of us have learned to just go local.

maybe that will be my niche in Spain, making cheese for my brethern....I'll look into bringing the correct cultures in...I can get them easily in the eeuu....I would think they would be easy enough in the eu to obtain...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> You have plenty of treats in store then!
> 
> Pig meat has always been popular in Spain and every part of the pig us used, right down to the ears. The famous _jamón serrano_ is air-dried, rather than smoked I think (?) as are the _embutidos_ (sausages) like _chorizo _and _morcilla_ - they come in all shapes and sizes.
> 
> ...




My grandson has just returned from a lovely weekend with friends despite the pig face and trotter stew that was served up for last nights dinner.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

folklore said:


> The food change will be a welcome! We have a small goat farm here as goat cheese/milk was imported from (you guessed it) Spain. It was a sorry little expensive thing and that is what motivated us to buy a gew goats. That and it was boring at the farm and we did not want to compete with the 'real' farmers.
> 
> I'd think there would be an assortment of goat cheese but I am somewhat surprised and have to ask. How about the cheddars? My friend (a uker) and I found local cheddar in 2k packs and have resolved that this is the best we can do here.


I live in an area that is famous for its goats' cheese. It comes in all forms, the finest being "_queso emborrado_" (marinated in good olive oil and herbs) which would match anything France or Italy can offer. Check out Queseria el Gazul, Quesos artesanales - Alcalá de los Gazules, Cádiz

Cheddars imported from the UK are available in most of the big supermarkets but they are usually the lower quality varieties we call "mousetrap". They are OK for cooking - Spanish cheeses are useless for making cheese sauce - but for a good robust flavour and texture in a table cheese, I prefer _queso manchego_, made from sheep milk in La Mancha and widely available throughout Spain.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

folklore said:


> we have found making cheese here...and now apparently there...to be the only way around the situation...even bringing it back from eeuu visits became depressing as it would disappear and it just made our local cheese seem fake. Like you we can buy it at the high end markets but most of us have learned to just go local.
> 
> maybe that will be my niche in Spain, making cheese for my brethern....I'll look into bringing the correct cultures in...I can get them easily in the eeuu....I would think they would be easy enough in the eu to obtain...


Wait, what!? Are we seriously complaining about Spanish cheeses and talking about American cheddar? I can't believe you guys.

Folklore, I'm certain you'll have some real good cheese in your neck of the woods. There's some really good stuff out of Pais Vasco, Cantabria, and Asturias, not to mention Galicia's "tetiñas" (which I've never tried). A coworker from Asturias brought me back a chunk of bleu cheese that he bought at the market near his parent's home. I ate it in twenty minutes. It was that good. 

Point? Don't listen to those saying there's no good cheese here. They're leading you astray!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

halydia said:


> Wait, what!? Are we seriously complaining about Spanish cheeses and talking about American cheddar? I can't believe you guys.
> 
> Folklore, I'm certain you'll have some real good cheese in your neck of the woods. There's some really good stuff out of Pais Vasco, Cantabria, and Asturias, not to mention Galicia's "tetiñas" (which I've never tried). A coworker from Asturias brought me back a chunk of bleu cheese that he bought at the market near his parent's home. I ate it in twenty minutes. It was that good.
> 
> Point? Don't listen to those saying there's no good cheese here. They're leading you astray!


LOL. its all about personal choice and taste. Chicken and eggs taste much better in Spain. I used to hate omlettes until I came to Spain, but the eggs here make omlettes/tortillas much more tasty, creamy and soft! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

jojo said:


> LOL. its all about personal choice and taste. Chicken and eggs taste much better in Spain. I used to hate omlettes until I came to Spain, but the eggs here make omlettes/tortillas much more tasty, creamy and soft!
> Jo xxx


I still can't believe you guys.

Between the cheese, the bread, the garlic, the pastries, and the over-use of olive oil, Spain is making me fat! 

I love the food here. Folklore, be prepared. We eat hardcore up north, and even more in Galicia. Prepare your gut.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

halydia said:


> I still can't believe you guys.
> 
> Between the cheese, the bread, the garlic, the pastries, and the over-use of olive oil, Spain is making me fat!
> 
> I love the food here. Folklore, be prepared. We eat hardcore up north, and even more in Galicia. Prepare your gut.


jajajajaja...I already have the feeling that Norte rules... I am having stomach pings reading about the food as it is...now I am off to eat some salty pan though things are looking up....my best friend here (in the uker retired scientist category) is bbq'ing for us....and best of all...he making his papa's....they are no more imaginative here cooking papa's than the Irish...boiled or boiled with salt...

anyone know if I can get a small cheese press there for home use....I don't think we will have room in our luggage this trip...must have regulated spring tension...


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

halydia said:


> Wait, what!? Are we seriously complaining about Spanish cheeses and talking about American cheddar? I can't believe you guys.
> 
> Folklore, I'm certain you'll have some real good cheese in your neck of the woods. There's some really good stuff out of Pais Vasco, Cantabria, and Asturias, not to mention Galicia's "tetiñas" (which I've never tried). A coworker from Asturias brought me back a chunk of bleu cheese that he bought at the market near his parent's home. I ate it in twenty minutes. It was that good.
> 
> Point? Don't listen to those saying there's no good cheese here. They're leading you astray!


I will report back on what I find in the cheese category very soon...I've got a hankering for a ham and cheese sandwich...

SOMEONE ANYONE....tell me about the breads!...can I get rye? etc...that is not to be had here...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

folklore said:


> I will report back on what I find in the cheese category very soon...I've got a hankering for a ham and cheese sandwich...
> 
> SOMEONE ANYONE....tell me about the breads!...can I get rye? etc...that is not to be had here...



Spanish bread (altho I dont eat it - gluten intolerant), apparently has a sweet taste, but is lovely. Even the supermarkets all seem to have a bakery instore and produce piping hot baguettes all day. I think I've seen rye type bread, but they do have a good variety from what I've seen!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

folklore said:


> I will report back on what I find in the cheese category very soon...I've got a hankering for a ham and cheese sandwich...
> 
> SOMEONE ANYONE....tell me about the breads!...can I get rye? etc...that is not to be had here...


I've never seen rye, just plain white bread, wheat, or multigrain.

HOWEVER, fresh made bread from the bakery cannot be beat here. Budget an extra euro (or so) a day for bread. It's worth it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Of course we are not talking American cheddar, good strong English cheddar is hard to beat


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Of course we are not talking American cheddar, good strong English cheddar is hard to beat


Now you have thrown down the glove!...I wager we have as good or better cheddar in the x-colony....Wisconsion ring a bell? I'd even go so far as to sooner than later bring some nice 7 year old to your abode for a taste comparison.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Of course we are not talking American cheddar, good strong English cheddar is hard to beat


Even worse


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

folklore said:


> Now you have thrown down the glove!...I wager we have as good or better cheddar in the x-colony....Wisconsion ring a bell? I'd even go so far as to sooner than later bring some nice 7 year old to your abode for a taste comparison.


You bring the Wisconsin and I'll bring the Vermont. We'll show 'em!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I eat cheese every single day.
I have lived in Spain for over 20 years.

OK, I eat Parmesano, Old Amsterdam... but Idiazábal, a good Manchego (even Gran Capitan from the supermarket), goats cheese...

I have to say I think the UKs cheeses are more varied, and good cheese is more easily available, but you can't say Spain doesn't have good cheese. You might just not have found it, which is a different matter.

More info here
Chestab Indice Español


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> but you can't say Spain doesn't have good cheese. You might just not have found it,


I havent found it 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Spanish bread (altho I dont eat it - gluten intolerant), apparently has a sweet taste, but is lovely. Even the supermarkets all seem to have a bakery instore and produce piping hot baguettes all day. I think I've seen rye type bread, but they do have a good variety from what I've seen!
> 
> Jo xxx


my absolute favourite is Mercadona's 5 semillas


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I havent found it
> 
> Jo xxx


What kind of cheese do you like? Perhaps someone can suggest smth they like that's similar?
I think one of the drawbacks of Spanish cheese is that it's quite local in its production and distribution. Maybe that's not a drawback, but just makes it nicer when you find smth you like, a bit like having fruit in season


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I eat cheese every single day.
> I have lived in Spain for over 20 years.
> 
> OK, I eat Parmesano, Old Amsterdam... but Idiazábal, a good Manchego (even Gran Capitan from the supermarket), goats cheese...
> ...


I eat lots of different cheeses from various countries, too

but you can't beat a good strong cheddar for cheese on toast or in a butty


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

folklore said:


> Now you have thrown down the glove!...I wager we have as good or better cheddar in the x-colony....Wisconsion ring a bell? I'd even go so far as to sooner than later bring some nice 7 year old to your abode for a taste comparison.


sorry but you cannot beat the ORIGINAL cheddar nicely matured and full flavoured - beats any American/ French/ Australian/ Irish/ New Zealand (used to get that just after the war - looked and tasted like sunlight soap and had about the same texture). I never, ever got a decent piece of cheese in the USA. The only plausible alternative to real West Country cheddar is Canadian!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The trouble with most bread that you get from the bread van, you have to eat it within a couple of hours otherwise it goes stale and is liking eating those puffs of wind you used to get as slimming rolls. We always make our own so can have whatever we like including rye, wholemeal, semilla de girasol, etc


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

folklore said:


> I will report back on what I find in the cheese category very soon...I've got a hankering for a ham and cheese sandwich...
> 
> SOMEONE ANYONE....tell me about the breads!...can I get rye? etc...that is not to be had here...


No worries! _pan gallego de centeno _- Galician rye bread. Again, you may have to track down local bakeries rather than supermarkets, but they do exist (though sometimes disguised as people's houses).

Pan Gallego de Centeno (Galician Rye Bread) A Bread A Day


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> The trouble with most bread that you get from the bread van, you have to eat it within a couple of hours otherwise it goes stale and is liking eating those puffs of wind you used to get as slimming rolls. We always make our own so can have whatever we like including rye, wholemeal, semilla de girasol, etc


We get _pan de campo_, or _pan moreno_, which lasts all week! It had to, as the cork-workers used to take it out into the campo with them and stayed out there a week at a time. It has a hard crust but is wonderfully chewy and flavoursome inside. 

It's also soaked in oil and vinegar and added to crushed tomatoes, onion and garlic to make _gazpacho_ - the original version, not the pale pink watery stuff you get these days in tourist restaurants.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> No worries! _pan gallego de centeno _- Galician rye bread. Again, you may have to track down local bakeries rather than supermarkets, but they do exist (though sometimes disguised as people's houses).
> 
> Pan Gallego de Centeno (Galician Rye Bread) A Bread A Day


Is the under-dressed lady carrying it part of the normal way of serving it?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Is the under-dressed lady carrying it part of the normal way of serving it?


Only in your dreams, Baldi.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Only in your dreams, Baldi.


Damn, and I've even booked a holiday in Galicia in September!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Damn, and I've even booked a holiday in Galicia in September!


You´ll enjoy the cheese then ...










Sorry if I'm lowering the tone of this thread. But these are genuine quesos gallegos.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> You´ll enjoy the cheese then ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had some _tetas ahumadas_ recently but the smoking had only touched the outsides so weren't brilliant inside. On the subject of cheese, unless you have no sense of smell it might be as well to avoid Manchego that has been preserved in oil!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

folklore said:


> Now you have thrown down the glove!...I wager we have as good or better cheddar in the x-colony....Wisconsion ring a bell? I'd even go so far as to sooner than later bring some nice 7 year old to your abode for a taste comparison.


If you are from Colombia, you would appreciate the goats' cheese that comes from Frailes, near here. It squeaks and tastes like "Campesino" and is excellent with "bocadillo"! and as "queso con chocolate"!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> sorry but you cannot beat the ORIGINAL cheddar nicely matured and full flavoured - beats any American/ French/ Australian/ Irish/ New Zealand (used to get that just after the war - looked and tasted like sunlight soap and had about the same texture). I never, ever got a decent piece of cheese in the USA. The only plausible alternative to real West Country cheddar is Canadian!


OMG...I so going to 'eventually' make you eat those words..let us get boots on the ground first...then after visit to eeuu for my son's wedding I'll bring back hencho en eeuu cheddar and track you down.  :boxing:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Back to what we love about Spain - this video sums it up, for me. The people.

it shows the fancy dress parade which too place this afternoon as part of the week-long carnival celebrations our little town. This is not put on for the tourists. Nobody makes any money out of it, or spends a lot of money on it. It doesn´t matter who you are or how old you are, you can still have fun. _ !Viva carnaval!_


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Never seen anything like this..."I want go there" Tina Fey 30 Rock


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> You´ll enjoy the cheese then ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tetiñas I mentioned earlier...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

halydia said:


> The tetiñas I mentioned earlier...


What????????????? This isnt some kind of porn is it lol

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

folklore said:


> Never seen anything like this..."I want go there" Tina Fey 30 Rock
> YouTube - Fiesta de San Antolín in Lekeitio, northern Spain


Dude, I'm not a big fan of watching people pull the neck off a dead goose. Nor am I a huge fan of some of the pro-terrorist symbols seen in the video... 

I will say it's a gorgeous little town though!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

jojo said:


> What????????????? This isnt some kind of porn is it lol
> 
> Jo xxx


Unless cheese does something for you that I wouldn't publicly admit, then it's all good


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

As mentioned by many, the food is great. The north is my favourite for food. León and the area where you are going has some great stews (cocido leonés)ham, smoked beef. The best chorizo I have ever tasted was from a village near León.
The botillo (huge meat dish) is the most famous dish up there, if you get lucky you will get invited to try it.
Also up there a corto is a small beer,smaller than a caña which will be served with a free tapa. Peppers are popular as are potatoes served in many styles. Trout is also eaten a lot as there are many rivers around that region.

If you are there at Easter there is a popular drink called limonada ( a lemony wine drink) also called matar judíos. 

The food where I live is OK, but I miss the gastronomy of the north.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Mrs folklore would like to know if they have sour dough bread? The food and fesitivals of Spain and particulary up north is very exciting for us and we thank you all for taking the time post.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

folklore said:


> Mrs folklore would like to know if they have sour dough bread? The food and fesitivals of Spain and particulary up north is very exciting for us and we thank you all for taking the time post.


Yes, it´s called _masa madre_ (mother-dough). Might not be easy to find, but there are plenty of recipes on the web.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, it´s called _masa madre_ (mother-dough). Might not be easy to find, but there are plenty of recipes on the web.


To me masa madre is the raising agent made from wholewheat flour instead of using a bought yeast...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Spanky McSpank said:


> If you are there at Easter there is a popular drink called limonada ( a lemony wine drink) also called matar judíos.
> 
> The food where I live is OK, but I miss the gastronomy of the north.


Do you know what the ingredients of limonada are. I've often seen it in different places especially in fiestas and at Easter, but I've never been brave enough to try it


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

The 2011 festival season in Bembibre has already started...hope to not miss to much more...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Do you know what the ingredients of limonada are. I've often seen it in different places especially in fiestas and at Easter, but I've never been brave enough to try it


It looks quite nice, never tried it though. We don't get it down here.

LIMONADA 

8 litros de vino tinto
1½ Kg de azúcar (sugar)
¼ Kg de higos secos (dried figs)
¼ Kg de pasas (sultanas)
Zumo de 1 Kg de limones (juice of 1 kg lemons)
Zumo de 2 Kg de naranjas (juice of 2 kg oranges)
2 palos de canela en rama (cinnamon sticks)
1 tercio de las cáscaras de limón en trocitos (strips of lemon peel)
Cáscara de seis naranjas en trocitos (strips of orange peel)

Mover bien y dejar asentada tres días la mezcla, se prueba por si falta algo. Tiene que ser muy suave al paladar. Consumir al cuarto día. Notar que no esté áspera, y si lo está, añadir azúcar, naranja, canela, higos y pasas. He de añadir que la calidad de esta receta supera ampliamente a la que se expende en los distintos bares de la ciudad de León.

(Mix it all up and let it stand for three days.)

Receta de la limonada


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Do you know what the ingredients of limonada are. I've often seen it in different places especially in fiestas and at Easter, but I've never been brave enough to try it


Abuela-in-law always has a HUGE jug in Burgos. It's alright...
I´ll stick with the kalimotxo though


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> It looks quite nice, never tried it though. We don't get it down here.
> 
> LIMONADA
> 
> ...


Interesting, but if I was making it I'd put in half a kilo of sugar to start with as 1.5 kg sounds a little excessive!!
Do you think you're supposed to strain all the bits out??


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Do you know what the ingredients of limonada are. I've often seen it in different places especially in fiestas and at Easter, but I've never been brave enough to try it



I have tried limonada in varies places and the ingredients seems to vary somewhat. It is a powerful brew though!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here are some of the things I like about Spain, and they're waiting for you, too!




 Andalucia





 Castilla la Mancha





 Cantabria





 Madrid


----------



## PokAlice (Mar 8, 2011)

Breaking with the food theme and going off at a tangent one of my favourite things about Spain is the immense warmth in the spanish attitude towards children. Children here are the centre of the family, treated like gods, often spolit rotten, and yet still seem to turn out to be nice kids on the whole. 

The spanish just seem to be very natural with kids. I guess its probably down to the fact that the traditional concept of a family still exists here on the most part and most people are used to having large families with children around them. It's something that as a father of two young kids I find a very endearing quality.

Back to food - a spaniard once told me that the further south you go in Spain, the worse & greasier the food. I haven't travelled much in the north, so can't vouch for that. However, I do speak from experience in saying that here in Andalucia, food can be very oily. You kind of get used to that because you have to in the same way that you get used to getting served chips with every meal. I've eaten more chips here in 4 years than the 30 something I spent in the UK!

On the plus side, fish and seafood are great here and generally much cheaper than in the UK (though note that a lot of fish you may think comes from the sea actually is grown in fish farms - which helps to keep the price down). On the cheese debate, I'm a great fan of English strong cheese, but I'm also growing fond of Spanish cheese - definitely is a case of being an acquired taste.

And of course fruit! The fruit here is on the whole fantastic, and if you buy in season, I'd guess still considerably cheaper (and better) than back in the UK. One thing I've learnt is that the better looking fruit isn't necessary the tastiest.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

Continuing with Pesky Wesky's great video idea:

Here's part of a recent ad campaign the Basque Country did:


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

It never ceases to amaze me that when you go to Spanish restaraunts, chips, are considered a must have with every meal. 
I personally cannot get used to food with a face, it just feels wrong, so struggle sometimes with the suckling pigs the local butcher shoves under my nose alongside cannot get used to the heads still being attached to my sunday roast chicken.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

JoCatalunya said:


> It never ceases to amaze me that when you go to Spanish restaraunts, chips, are considered a must have with every meal.
> I personally cannot get used to food with a face, it just feels wrong, so struggle sometimes with the suckling pigs the local butcher shoves under my nose alongside cannot get used to the heads still being attached to my sunday roast chicken.


There is a very good reason for the heads still being attached to rabbits (conejos) and that is because it is very difficult to tell the difference between rabbit and cat without the head. Quite what the difference is between the appearance of a skinned rabbit head and that of a cat is beyond me.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> There is a very good reason for the heads still being attached to rabbits (conejos) and that is because it is very difficult to tell the difference between rabbit and cat without the head. Quite what the difference is between the appearance of a skinned rabbit head and that of a cat is beyond me.


They take the heads off before serving it on the plate tho dont they?!

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> They take the heads off before serving it on the plate tho dont they?!
> 
> Jo xxx


It is usually only when it is the raw meat that you are buying. In fact you can usually insist that it has its head on when you agree to buy it (so that you can make sure that it is genuine) and can ask the butcher (or whoever) to execute it before you take it away.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

They don't typically server rabbit here in Colombia. However referring to the pigs face, isn't the forehead the best part of the pig?

Here in SA, typically in Ecuador but other regions as well, cuy cuy is a delicacy.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

folklore said:


> They don't typically server rabbit here in Colombia. However referring to the pigs face, isn't the forehead the best part of the pig?
> 
> Here in SA, typically in Ecuador but other regions as well, cuy cuy is a delicacy.


Yes, I've had those in Ecuador - very tasty. I've had fruit-bat in Malaysia too, not quite as good.

Where I live, rabbit is usually served stewed in almond sauce and definitely does not have its head attached. Though I suppose it could be a cat.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, I've had those in Ecuador - very tasty. I've had fruit-bat in Malaysia too, not quite as good.
> 
> Where I live, rabbit is usually served stewed in almond sauce and definitely does not have its head attached. Though I suppose it could be a cat.


PS JoCat, it doesn't come with chips either.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> Continuing with Pesky Wesky's great video idea:
> 
> Here's part of a recent ad campaign the Basque Country did: YouTube - Euskadi Savour it


Loved it - thanks!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

PokAlice said:


> Breaking with the food theme and going off at a tangent one of my favourite things about Spain is the immense warmth in the spanish attitude towards children. Children here are the centre of the family, treated like gods, often spolit rotten, and yet still seem to turn out to be nice kids on the whole.
> 
> The spanish just seem to be very natural with kids. I guess its probably down to the fact that the traditional concept of a family still exists here on the most part and most people are used to having large families with children around them. It's something that as a father of two young kids I find a very endearing quality.


I have to agree with what you've said here especially about the spoilt bit. I don't know how they do it, but I know several spoilt to death kids in the family and neighbours who have grown up to be nice, polite, thoughtful young people :confused2:


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

jojo said:


> They take the heads off before serving it on the plate tho dont they?!
> 
> Jo xxx


I used to visit rabbit restaurants out in the sticks in Tenerife and not only were the heads always served up on the plate, teeth,eyes and all, but there was always a mad scramble for the eyes by the ladies, who believed they were good for the complection.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

littleredrooster said:


> I used to visit rabbit restaurants out in the sticks in Tenerife and not only were the heads always served up on the plate, teeth,eyes and all, but there was always a mad scramble for the eyes by the ladies, who believed they were good for the complection.


uke:

Jo xxx


----------



## sp1j (Jun 7, 2011)

The sense of community and the festivals!


----------



## Joulesw (Jun 5, 2011)

*Awaiting moving to Spain*

Love the place, the weather, the outdoor life, being able to plan a bbq for next week and not having to put if off because of rain. Blue skys and so it goes on, you will love it. Good luck


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Joulesw said:


> Love the place, the weather, the outdoor life, being able to plan a bbq for next week and not having to put if off because of rain. Blue skys and so it goes on, you will love it. Good luck


It wouldn't have done to have it this week, we've had over four inches of rain in torrential thunderstorms.


----------



## Joulesw (Jun 5, 2011)

*Rain in Spain*

Over here in Almunecar we were ok for most of the day.

Joulesw
*******


----------

